# Tire queston



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Two years ago I had to replace my front tires on my 4x4 tractor 14.9 x 28 radials, then last year the rears gave out. So i replaced them but somehow i ended up putting bias plys on instead of radials. The rear tire size are 18.4x38's but now while in four wheel drive it binds just slightly on a hard surface. So.. now i have radial fronts with bias backs, the tractor used to have radials all the way round.

1-Are Bias ply tires different size than their counterpart radials?

2-Also I have a 2wd with relatively worn 16.9x38's would the 18.4x38's fit on that rim?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

1- Bias Ply track differently. A radial is more even in the footprint across the ground. The Bias Ply has more flex.

2- It will fit but you will likely have a curve in the tread making the tread wear unevenly. Need to check the rim width.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> 1- Bias Ply track differently. A radial is more even in the footprint across the ground. The Bias Ply has more flex.
> 
> 2- It will fit but you will likely have a curve in the tread making the tread wear unevenly. Need to check the rim width.


Ok thanks!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I just went through the whole 16.9-18.4 rim width thing this spring. Old wisdom said that 15 inch rims were the preferred size for 16.9 and 16 was the preferred size for 18.4. I ended up installing 460s which are slightly narrower than 18.4s (480) on a 15 inch rim with no complaints. I think the Europeans commonly do this.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The radial are going to have a different loaded radius than the bias and thus affect your front to rear ratio. Unless you almost never run it in four wheel, I'd probably want to get everything the same.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> The radial are going to have a different loaded radius than the bias and thus affect your front to rear ratio. Unless you almost never run it in four wheel, I'd probably want to get everything the same.


didn't use 4wd at all last year, but not this year.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Bensbales, you also said something else, "it binds on hard surfaces". I have two 4 wheel drive tractors and both say not to use four wheel drive on hard surfaces. If I do they bind also. My understanding is unless your tractor has the same size tires all around they can not get the gearing perfectly match so the front end is geared a little higher to be always pulling. Therefore that along with the steering they wear out quicker.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Boy did I have problems with the last post. It did not wrap while typing and was one long line as this one is and jumped around terrible while trying to review and correct my often mistakes. This one is doing the same.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What type 'puter? Might need some adware software installed.....this site can be brutal at times without it..


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Almost all mfwd tractors have a lead on the front axle 1-5%. If you can help it leave the 4wd off on hard surfaces.

Even among the same size and construction type of tire they have different rolling diameters so it's a common problem.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> What type 'puter? Might need some adware software installed.....this site can be brutal at times without it..


do not want to hijack this thread but "ADWARE"? Not familiar with it.


----------

